# Any tips on socializing gerbils?



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

I got my husband a couple of gerbils, and they are very skittish. Currently, I'm putting my hand in the cage and letting them explore and walk on it. Soon, I'll attempt to feed them sunflower seed from their food. Am I doing okay? Just want to know if what I am doing is good and looking for additional tips. They are two boys. Thanks!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Spend time with your hands in their tanks so they can get used to you. When they begin crawling on your hands you can slowly lift your hand up off the bedding so they can get used to that feeling. You can also spend time holding them (either together or one at a time). Rather than giving them sunflower seeds (some gerbils don't get excited about sunflower seeds if its part of their normal diet) you can give them cheerios, almonds, Kix cereal, rice crispies cereal, pecans, peanuts (without salt), popcorn (unsalted/unflavored/without butter), mealworms or crickets.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I belong to a gerbil forum. They recommended sitting in the bathtub with them. That way, they get used to your smell. I did it with my two males. I had a nippy male who would lunge at my hand when I would put it into the cage. He didn't try to bite me when I had him in the tub with me.

Also, gerbils tend to be skittish. Unlike a lot of other rodents, they won't stay still in your hand. They like to run and be active. Hopefully you weren't expecting a pet that will sit still in your hand and cuddle in your lap


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Someone here breeds gerbils I hope they see this I would like am answer as well as I do plan to get a pair down the road


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm the one who breeds gerbils. @trematode: I've never heard of sitting in a bathtub with your gerbils. I would honestly recommend just spending time with your hands in their tank so they don't have to get used to you as well as the new surroundings (the bath tub). If you have issues with your gerbils nipping and they live in a cage then try switching them to a 15 or 20 gallon tank. Gerbils are much happier in tanks because they enjoy digging; which they can't really do much of in cages. Also, cages are usually made out of a plastic bottom, and gerbils should never get any kind of plastic. They will chew it and become sick if they happen to ingest some of it. Gerbils aren't really skittish if they're tame. They are energetic so they won't want to sit still for a long time, however, that does depend on the gerbil's personality. I have a female (Nova) that is really calm and enjoys sitting on my shoulder. I also have a male (Paku) who will sit in my hand and let me stroke his head and cheek.


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

I expected them to be hyper and jumpy, it's no problem. Both of them are really hyper. I just want them to know when my huge scary hands descend upon them to arrange their tank or move them for a cleaning that they are safe.

I would try the bathtub thing if we had one, but we only have a shower. ): I will try feeding them some Cheerios, though! We have those around the house.

They have been getting better. They don't act as timid or apprehensive when I start messing around in there. We just need to get them used to being picked up now so that it is easier to transport them to their play area.

Thank you everyone for the advice! It's all really helpful


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I LOVE tanks with tank toppers for gerbils. I don't have gerbs anymore, but I used to fill the tank with Carefresh and then all of their toys, wheels, food and water went in the topper. They absolutely loved making massive tunnel systems in the tank and then coming up to the topper for fresh air and some wheel action!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

The sitting in the tub with them is an old hamster trick I have never heard of it for gerbils. Awaiting abyss when I get closer to getting them would it be OK for me to PM you a few questions just to be sure I am doing everything right? Keep us updated on how taming goes  also have you tried those Gerber puffs? The little ones in the plastic tube canister thing? They should be safe for gerbils they are easily digestible and are even OK in moderation for diabetes prone hamsters


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

That would be fine for you to PM me about gerbil questions, Elliriyanna.

Tank toppers are great, though I don't have any. I used to use one, but it was too large for the tank and I had a bad pee/poop issue that was quite smelly... Since the tank topper didn't fit the tank perfectly my gerbils would get pee on the wall, floor and down the sides of the tank. That was a store bought tank topper though. Home-made ones would probably work better.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I only did the bath tub thing when I was cleaning out their cage. I had to take them out anyway, so they went in my bathtub with some of their cage accessories. Before I put them back in, I would sit in there for a bit and offer them treats.

This is where I got the advice: http://gerbilforum.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=carefaq&action=display&thread=11565

I appreciate constructive criticism on the advice that I followed.
I was new to gerbils a couple of years ago. I used this forum as a reference and found a lot of their tips helpful. The tub trick did work for my aggressive male. He would lunge at me whenever I put my hand in his cage but when I sat with him in the tub for a bit, he explored and never tried to bite me.

Best of luck with the gerbil taming!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

If it worked then great! I've never heard of using that as a taming method is all.


----------

